Among your lessons learned as a productive developer, which are the best? - notomorrow
======
whytheplatypus
"write clearly -- don't sacrifice clarity for 'efficiency'"

"make it clear before you make it faster"

"make it right before you make it faster"

"keep it simple to make it faster"

From "The Elements of Programming Style" by Kernighan and Plauger

Other than that maybe that naming is one of the hardest and most important
things to do.

~~~
notomorrow
Great tips. Thanks. Do you have a suggested reading list?

~~~
whytheplatypus
I've been enjoying "The Elements of Programming Style" by Kernighan and
Plauger. Don't get put off by the references to Fortran, what they say applies
to any language.

"Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs" by Harold Abelson, Gerald
Jay Sussman, Julie Sussman is another standard.

Martin Fowler and Robert C. Martin are both prolific.

Coding takes practice, so once you've got some ideas on what you want you want
your coding to look like add them to your practice and see how it goes.

------
AnimalMuppet
Learn when the most productive thing you can do is look out the window for 15
minutes.

Quit when you're tired.

When there's something that took you a while to figure out (like what the
command line arguments are to get the compiler to produce a link map, say),
write it down in a file of such info.

